# Basement water leak due to a submersible sump pump failing in a water well



## stanigator (Dec 27, 2008)

The water well shown in CIMG1074.jpg contains a Hydromatic SW33 submersible sump pump. I have yet tested to see if it's still capable of pumping water out when the water level gets too high. Right now, I'm planning on using a Diamond 1/3 hp submersible sump pump as shown in  CIMG1069.jpg and CIMG1071.jpg. The place that I'm intending to use the backup pump is shown in the area shown in CIMG1072.jpg. In order to prevent flooding in the basement based on the above information (I know it may be lacking, but I'm not sure what else is useful information to you at this point), other than checking to see if the Hydromatic pump is working, what else would you recommend doing in order to prepare for the worst?

Thanks.


----------



## nukes00 (May 18, 2009)

Stanigator, you might need 3 or 4 inches of water depth in order to run your diamond pump, without running it dry.  Cavitation will occur when air is sucked into the impellers.  That could cause over heating of the bearings, which I do not believe are thermally protected, as is the motor.  As shown in CIMG1072.jpg. is the 2x4 across the doorway used as a dam so you can use the diamond pump?


----------

